# kboards.com/sample - show samples of your books with this web page



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

KBoards authors: we've put together a way for you to use Amazon's "Kindle for the Web" widget, to show readers a sample of your work right here on KindleBoards. You can use these sample links from any web page, as well from within your KBoards posts.

Just use a link that looks like this:

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX

... and replace those X's with the 10-character ASIN for your book.

Here's an example showing how you might format it for a forum post:

*[*url=http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX*]*Read a sample of my book!*[*/url*]*

And here's an HTML example, which is what you'd use to add a link to your blog or other web page:

Read a sample of my book!

Some examples you can try:

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B003NX6Z00

Read a sample of The Artist's Model!

We've also made a second stripped-down version available - that does not display the KindleBoards headers and footers. This might be preferable when linking to your sample from other sites, such as your home page site, your author page, facebook, or twitter.

Here's the code for that (very similar to the above code; just use 'sample2' instead of 'sample'):

http://www.kboards.com/sample2/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX

Forum post template:
*[*url=http://www.kboards.com/sample2/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX*]*Read a sample of my book!*[*/url*]*

Web page template:
Read a sample of my book!

Example:
http://www.kboards.com/sample2/?asin=B003NX6Z00

With either version, a sample of your book becomes immediately readable in the browser with a single click. Amazon says that not all books can be sampled with Kindle-For-The-Web, as this is in beta with Amazon. But from my spot-checking, most can. You can try yours by plugging in your ASIN into the web address as shown above.

Please post any questions or feedback. Thanks!

-Harvey


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Testing, testing. One, two, three. Sibilance. Sibilance.

Read a sample of OUT OF TIME!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Harvey, where do we post them?

Read a sample of PORTAL (Portal Chronicles Book One)!

Read a sample of EQUILIBRIUM (portal Chronicles Book Two)!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Read a sample of The Usurper

Read a sample of (the other)Out of Time

Read a sample of Don't Mess With Earth


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Testing 1 2 3 4.

Safe to say this is best used for our Book Bazaar threads?


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Read a sample of Guns Don't Kill People...My Uncle Does

Read a sample of Zen In The Art of Absurdity

Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Imogen Rose said:


> Harvey, where do we post them?


In your author threads, I was thinking!

I guess you could also post them in your signatures.

I think it might be particularly useful for authors who don't have their own web pages for loading up the script code for the widget.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Half-Orc said:


> Testing 1 2 3 4.
> 
> Safe to say this is best used for our Book Bazaar threads?


Yes, that's what I was envisioning.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Another great idea, Harvey!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Very cool, Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Man, you folks are fast. Did I ever tell you, you are a very satisfying group of people to program for?


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Harvey said:


> In your author threads, I was thinking!
> 
> I guess you could also post them in your signatures.
> 
> I think it might be particularly useful for authors who don't have their own web pages for loading up the script code for the widget.


Thanks, Harvey. Great idea.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting that. I'm annoyed that I keep fiddling with the formatting of The Usurper in Kindle, and it keeps looking wrong. ARGH!


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Let's Do Lunch - women's fiction


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Harvey!!!  Gonna put them in my book threads!!!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Harvey,

  I tried the sample facility but I noticed that the viewer tends to mince up the text rather poorly, over sized font, excessive line spacing etc;  maybe it's just my viewer but I thought I'd check/ask.

  When I download the sample to my K3 it appears all good as it should.

Paul.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

MrPLD said:


> Hi Harvey,
> 
> I tried the sample facility but I noticed that the viewer tends to mince up the text rather poorly, over sized font, excessive line spacing etc; maybe it's just my viewer but I thought I'd check/ask.
> 
> ...


Fwiw, you can adjust the font size and spacing by clicking on the "Aa" icon.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's mine:

Read a sample of XENOLITH

Update: Still doesn't work for me. Here's my ASIN: B003GSM0Q0. My book also fails to show up in a LinkMaker search. How odd.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Monique said:


> Fwiw, you can adjust the font size and spacing by clicking on the "Aa" icon.


Yes, I did that - got things back to manageable but there were a few more quirks like centered text being left-justified, line breaks between paragraphs (but still indented lead into the new paragraph).

I wonder if it's a throwback from my original (wrong) upload to Amazon? That said, I downloaded the sample to my K3 and it shows up 100% correct.

It could be because I'm using a non-MS browser?

I'll remove the link for now because if people read that sample and it does look like that they'll _never_ buy the book  

(btw, this isn't Harvey's fault - it's the Amazon tool I believe)

Paul.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

ASparrow,  I think your ASIN might be incorrect - 

There was an error retrieving the content for

this title or this content may no longer be available.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Harvey!!!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

They're different. ASIN is just for Amazon. Scroll down on your Amazon page to the product details and you'll see it.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

MrPLD said:


> ASparrow, I think your ASIN might be incorrect -
> 
> There was an error retrieving the content for
> 
> this title or this content may no longer be available.


Nope. My ASIN is correct. The link simply doesn't work for my book. I tried the ISBN-10 as well for good measure.

Linkmaker doesn't work either.

It must be part of the vast anti-XENOLITH conspiracy.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Monique said:


> They're different. ASIN is just for Amazon. Scroll down on your Amazon page to the product details and you'll see it.


The ASIN is also in your Amazon product link. It's that long funky alphanumeric string you see. Mine is B003VIWOLG. The short version of your Amazon book link is formed by appending */dp/my_asin_num* to *http://www.amazon.com*. For example:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003VIWOLG is my book link.

--Maria


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

meromana said:


> The ASIN is also in your Amazon product link. It's that long funky alphanumeric string you see. Mine is B003VIWOLG. The short version of your Amazon book link is formed by appending */dp/my_asin_num* to *http://www.amazon.com*. For example:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003VIWOLG is my book link.
> 
> --Maria


This link works:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003GSM0Q0

But not the sample.

Read a sample of my book!

Here's the innards of the sample link:

/sample/?asin=B003GSM0Q0]Read a sample of my book!

I tell you, it's a conspiracy. (Not implicating you, Harvey. I think Amazon doesn't love me).


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Read a sample of THE RYEL SAGA: A TALE OF LOVE AND MAGIC

Extremely cool. Thank you, Harvey!

CK


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

ASparrow said:


> Nope. My ASIN is correct. The link simply doesn't work for my book. I tried the ISBN-10 as well for good measure.
> 
> Linkmaker doesn't work either.
> 
> It must be part of the vast anti-XENOLITH conspiracy.



I can get the linkmaker to do your book, but you are correct, the sample does not work, I wonder why?


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

intinst said:


>


Egads! Now look what you've done! Someone might buy my book this month. What will I whine about now?

Actually, that's very nice of you to demonstrate the linkable picture, but oddly, the sampler still doesn't load.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey, I got it! And I'm technically challenged!

Thanks, Harvey!

Read a sample of my book!


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> Hey, I got it! And I'm technically challenged!
> 
> Thanks, Harvey!
> 
> Read a sample of my book!


Congrats!

But I'm telling you, it's not my lack of expertise that's grounding me. (It's the conspiracy.)


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

I have to post again to see if this is working.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> I have to post again to see if this is working.


Your link works just fine for me. Your sample pops right up.

Linkmaker is unable to locate my book even if I use the ASIN (B003GSM0Q0) as a search term. I wonder if that's a symptom of my problem? Maybe I'm missing from some database?


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Okay, let's give this a whirl. Testing, testing...

Read a sample of Night Touch!

Hrmm... well, that's vexing. I'm terribly vexed.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

John C. Hamilton said:


> Okay, let's give this a whirl. Testing, testing...
> 
> Read a sample of Night Touch!


Try again. Your sample didn't come up for me.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Harvey,

A couple of mine wouldn't work, but the rest are now in the first post of their respective threads.

Have a great night,
Ricky


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is way cool, Harvey.

Here's my test case:

Read a sample of THE JADE OWL

Gonna use this.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Is there anyway of using these beyond Kindleboards?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is sweet, Harvey. I just used it for a week-old book thread and made it the star attraction.

And yes, Cliff. If you have your web browser set up with Google tools or are an Amazon Associate, you can share pages on facebook and other networks. I just tweeted the KB page on my Twitter account and sent out a link to my sample across the Universe.   This will also draw traffic into KB, which is an excellent thing. There is also a Share botton that goes directly to Facebook and Twitter. And there's an embed function to create code to embed on your website and other sites (html blogs). PLUS you can use it as a direct link from anywhere on the web and your email.

Harvey, bless you

Ed Patterson


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks Harvey!

Here are mine:

Firefly Island, a fantasy novel

Flaming Dove, a dark fantasy


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

And here's mine:

Read a sample of Cameo the Assassin

Thank you Harvey!
Dawn


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> This is sweet, Harvey. I just used it for a week-old book thread and made it the star attraction.
> 
> And yes, Cliff. If you have your web browser set up with Google tools or are an Amazon Associate, you can share pages on facebook and other networks. I just tweeted the KB page on my Twitter account and sent out a link to my sample across the Universe.  This will also draw traffic into KB, which is an excellent thing. There is also a Share botton that goes directly to Facebook and Twitter. And there's an embed function to create code to embed on your website and other sites (html blogs). PLUS you can use it as a direct link from anywhere on the web and your email.
> 
> ...


Ok, I had to go to your Twitter feed to see what you were talking about. NOW, I get it!


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you so much, Harvey! So cool!

Read a sample of Swallow!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

ASparrow said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> Read a sample of XENOLITH
> 
> Update: Still doesn't work for me. Here's my ASIN: B003GSM0Q0. My book also fails to show up in a LinkMaker search. How odd.


I'm not surprised about LinkMaker, because Kindle books don't show up in LinkMaker searches - or do so very inconsistently.

But, I've played around with the sample feature using your book, and also cannot make it work with the KindleForTheWeb widget.

I wonder if there is some conversion required by Amazon, and they haven't gotten through all books yet? I would not have thought so, but it may explain why it doesn't work for 100% of Kindle Store books yet.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

John C. Hamilton said:


> Okay, let's give this a whirl. Testing, testing...
> 
> Read a sample of Night Touch!
> 
> Hrmm... well, that's vexing. I'm terribly vexed.


Hmm... similar situation, it looks like. Not sure why some work and some do not.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> This is sweet, Harvey. I just used it for a week-old book thread and made it the star attraction.
> 
> And yes, Cliff. If you have your web browser set up with Google tools or are an Amazon Associate, you can share pages on facebook and other networks. I just tweeted the KB page on my Twitter account and sent out a link to my sample across the Universe.  This will also draw traffic into KB, which is an excellent thing. There is also a Share botton that goes directly to Facebook and Twitter. And there's an embed function to create code to embed on your website and other sites (html blogs). PLUS you can use it as a direct link from anywhere on the web and your email.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Ed! I appreciate you getting the word out on it, beyond these boards!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It occurs to me that some of you may want a stripped-down version of this - that only shows the Kindle-for-the-Web widget, without the KB headers and footers.

Then you could use that page from your home site, your author page, facebook, twitter, whatever, and it wouldn't carry forward the KindleBoards stuff.

So I've created another version ("sample2"), that provides that. Even though it doesn't have the KindleBoards site look and feel to it, it does embed our site affiliate ID, so you can still feel good about supporting the site even if you're choosing not to display our logo and headers!!

Here's the code for that (very similar to the code posted earlier, just use 'sample2' instead of 'sample'):

*[*url=http://www.kboards.com/sample2/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX*]*Read a sample of my book!*[*/url*]*

Example:
http://www.kboards.com/sample2/?asin=B003NX6Z00


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Harvey, thank you for these continuing improvements to KB. Always thinking of ways to assist both the authors and the readers. I am appreciative.

Read a sample of STATE OF REBELLION!

Read a sample of UNCIVIL LIBERTIES!

Will this work from our individual websites as well, Harvey?

Cheers,


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks good, Gordon!

Yes, those links can be used from any website, not just from within KindleBoards.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> Hey, I got it! And I'm technically challenged!
> 
> Thanks, Harvey!
> 
> Read a sample of my book!


Great sample, Suzanne.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Ever curious what really happens on the ocean bottom? Read a sample of my book _Falling Star_!

[Thank you, Harvey, for adding this feature. Mine doesn't load, but I suspect that it is becasue my computer is running its weekly backup and that hogs a lot of my motherboard's RAM. I'll give it a try again later]


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Looks good, Gordon!
> 
> Yes, those links can be used from any website, not just from within KindleBoards.


Harvey, I can't seem to get this link to work from my personal website, nor from the Link ability on my email (although other links work from there.) This is what I get when I place the link into an HTML object box on my website:

[url =http: //www.kboards.com/sample2/?asin=B003TLMKLO]Read a sample of State of Rebellion![/url]

(Spaces after url and : placed intentionally to disallow the code to work here.) Just the code shows, with no like to anywhere.

Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gordon Ryan said:


> Harvey, I can't seem to get this link to work from my personal website, nor from the Link ability on my email (although other links work from there.) This is what I get when I place the link into an HTML object box on my website:
> 
> [url =http: //www.kboards.com/sample2/?asin=B003TLMKLO]Read a sample of State of Rebellion![/url]
> 
> ...


Gordon,

the link is correct, if I just take the http:// part and paste it into the URL box, it works fine. The [url part is bb code, I would expect you have to leave it off for your HTML code box? I expect our web page gurus will chime in...

Betsy


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gordon,
> 
> the link is correct, if I just take the http:// part and paste it into the URL box, it works fine. The [url part is bb code, I would expect you have to leave it off for your HTML code box? I expect our web page gurus will chime in...
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. I'll see who chimes in. I cannot get it to work on my personal website, even without the URL on each end. Just another glitch that I am sure someone will correct. This board is great at such help.

Cheers,


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I'm not surprised about LinkMaker, because Kindle books don't show up in LinkMaker searches - or do so very inconsistently.
> 
> But, I've played around with the sample feature using your book, and also cannot make it work with the KindleForTheWeb widget.
> 
> I wonder if there is some conversion required by Amazon, and they haven't gotten through all books yet? I would not have thought so, but it may explain why it doesn't work for 100% of Kindle Store books yet.


Thanks a lot for trying, anyway, Harvey. It's just one of those things. I'll try again in a few weeks to see if your hypothesis is correct.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi

Ok, got to give this a go and see what happens.

Read a sample of my novel Time and Again!

Ian


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Harvey!

I think mine works.

Read a sample of Wrapped in a Rainbow


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

sweet! many thanks.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Okay, let's try this.

The Fall: The Rift Book I Sample

Yay! Works.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Okay, at the risk of sounding like a technologically illiterate person, how are you guys linking the text? 

Little help...little help here!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Unless it's a smashword-amazon thing.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi JM

I too am not brilliant but followed the instructions at the beginning of the thread

*[*url=http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=XXXXXXXXXX*]*Read a sample of my book! *[*/url*]*

Replace XXXXXXXXXX with the ASIN number of your book from Amazon and replace "my book" with your own title - paste the whole thing into your post and hey presto - it might work - took me a couple of 'modify's for it to work.

Ian


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Yes, I read those instructions as well and I understand how to make the link. My question was, and maybe I wasn't very clear in my original post, how do you get it to say "Read a sample of Failing Test" and have the text be the link without seeing:

http://www.kboards.com/Failing_Test/?asin=B003LSSRDA

More clarification. I want the person to only see "Read a sample of Failing Test", be able to click on that, and then be taken to the sample.

I think I need more coffee this morning. I'm feeling a touch edgy. I do appreciate your help, it's just that you response read as a touch condescending.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry JM
It was not meant that way at all - I had exactly the same problem but added the extra bit of code as in my above post and it worked. No offence meant


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Ian Weaver said:


> Sorry JM
> It was not meant that way at all - I had exactly the same problem but added the extra bit of code as in my above post and it worked. No offence meant


No worries, Ian. Like I said, I definitely need some more caffeine!

I think I got it.

Read a sample of Failing Test!

Sorry for being so edgy Ian. It's nice to meet you and welcome to the boards!

Take care.
J.M.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Have no idea if this will work, but here it goes! Enjoy the sample.

* Raven's Heart: A Tale from the World of Secramore*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Read a Sample of Catherine and the Captain

Can we use this on twitter?

Not working. I'll recheck the code and try again.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Thanks again to Harvey for a great idea. The Artist's Model seems to be covered , but here you can Read a sample of Purple Lake.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Trying with another one.

Sample Ariana's Pride here!

Nope, not this one either. Trying with the last one.

Sample Only In My Dreams here!

Since none of mine are working, I have to assume it's the loose nut at the wheel. Back to the original post.

ETA: Made the correction now I'm testing again. Worked with the second one, but not the first.

Sample Catherine and the Captain here!

Sample Of Love and War here!

Sample Ariana's Pride here!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B004183LLC

Okay, I tightened the loose nut and now it works. Now I'll try the fancier ones.

ETA: It only works for the two novelettes but not the full length novels. I'll try again in a week or so.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

A clarification: for those of you looking to add code to your website (e.g. author sites or blogs or any other web pages), you'll need to add it using HTML rather than forum bbcode.

In most cases you can just post the URL:
http://www.kboards.com/sample2/?asin=B0043EWZR0

... but if you want to make linked text using HTML, use this format:

Read a sample now!

... replacing the ASIN with your own ASIN, of course.

Just to recap: 
- the *[*url] format is for posting in forums (which use "bbcode")
- the <a href= format is for adding it to a blog or other webpage (which use "HTML")

Hope that helps. Let me know if that needs more clarification or if you're having troubles.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Read a sample of Jobless Recovery! 

Read a sample of We Interrupt This Date! 

It works! Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I put it in my signature...

but here it is:

Space Junque sample


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

here is the code I used to paste this into my wordpress site:

```
<script src="http://kindleweb.s3.amazonaws.com/app/KindleReader-min.js" type="text/javascript"></script><script type="text/javascript">// <![CDATA[
KindleReader.LoadSample({containerID: 'kindleReaderDiv', asin: 'ASIN', width: '550', height: '480', assoctag: 'kbpst-20'});
// ]]></script>
```
Replace the ASIN with your asin number.

EDIT!! -- but this puts the actual sampler in your post, not the one-line text.


----------



## Chris J. Randolph (Jul 1, 2010)

Testing... and it works! Seems to be the first version I uploaded, and it's fudging the formatting a bit. Still mighty nifty, though.


----------



## KenHolly (Oct 10, 2010)

OK, I'll show you mine if you'll show me yours:

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B003VIWP9C

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B003Z0CURS

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B003YCPGNM

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B003WUYV64


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey, I must be getting better at following instructions (at least the plain vanilla kind) as it actually worked

Read a sample of The Breadwinners


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm curious to see how well this "read my sample" feature works, for authors who include the link in your web page, Amazon author page, facebook profile, facebook status update, twitter tweet, etc. 

For those of you that have done that, can you reply in this thread with a link? 

Thanks.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I got this code from the "embed" feature on the reader and customized it for my book (with the Kindleboards as affiliate)


```
<div id='kindleReaderDiv'></div><script type='text/javascript' src='http://kindleweb.s3.amazonaws.com/app/KindleReader-min.js'></script><script>KindleReader.LoadSample({containerID: 'kindleReaderDiv', asin: 'B0041T59IY', width: '550', height: '501', assoctag: 'kbpst-20'});</script>
```
Wordpress screws it up, and earlier today I deleted the post because it was old anyway.

So I tried it again here: http://www.lkrigel.com/2010/10/kindlereader-test-again/
and it seems to be working right now.

You have to put the code in the html editor, not the visual editor. But I have a sense it will screw up again -- and even disappear.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Can anyone help me out. My "sample code" (substituting "{}" for "[]" so it can display here) is {url=http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B003YCPK4C}{i}Falling Star{/i}{/url}

Although it connects to the Amazon reader, the reader seems to stick at "loading." What am I doing wrong? Is my book one of the ones that Amazon hasn't gotten around to, yet? Have I offended the DTP God? Will a few virgin sacrifices make this better?


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Hope that helps. Let me know if that needs more clarification or if you're having troubles.


Harvey, this new link text worked just fine. I am revising my website and will include this feature. One further question: when I click on the new link, the preview box comes up, but I also get an Internet Error message about script on the page. I click go ahead and it comes up fine, but I wonder if some people would be afraid to go ahead, and would back out. Can you suggest what the script error might be or how to avoid it?

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Chris J. Randolph (Jul 1, 2010)

Philip Chen said:


> Can anyone help me out. My "sample code" (substituting "{}" for "[]" so it can display here) is {url=http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B003YCPK4C}{i}Falling Star{/i}{/url}
> 
> Although it connects to the Amazon reader, the reader seems to stick at "loading." What am I doing wrong? Is my book one of the ones that Amazon hasn't gotten around to, yet? Have I offended the DTP God? Will a few virgin sacrifices make this better?


Not sure what's wrong, Philip. The link worked just fine for me.

_Falling Star_


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Gordon Ryan said:


> Harvey, this new link text worked just fine. I am revising my website and will include this feature. One further question: when I click on the new link, the preview box comes up, but I also get an Internet Error message about script on the page. I click go ahead and it comes up fine, but I wonder if some people would be afraid to go ahead, and would back out. Can you suggest what the script error might be or how to avoid it?
> 
> Gordon Ryan


Thank you for alerting me to that! It wasn't affecting anything, but I believe I just made a change that should eliminate that error/warning message. Can you confirm that for me on your end? (No change necessary on your links.)


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm going to try this too.

Read a sample of Baling!

Cool! Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

I put it on my Bazaar thread. I havent gotten it to work but it could be my computer it has been wierd lately


----------



## Andrew Kaufman (Jun 16, 2010)

*Read a free sample of Andrew E. Kaufman's bestselling novel* While the Savage Sleeps


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Andrew Kaufman said:


> *Read a free sample of Andrew E. Kaufman's bestselling novel* While the Savage Sleeps
> 
> *Product Description*
> 
> ...


*waving* Hey buddy!


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Harvey said:


> I'm curious to see how well this "read my sample" feature works, for authors who include the link in your web page, Amazon author page, facebook profile, facebook status update, twitter tweet, etc.
> 
> For those of you that have done that, can you reply in this thread with a link?
> 
> Thanks.


Harvey (et al)

I have revised my website and made some major changes, so when you visit, there might be some technical or grammatical errors. Hopefully, not many. But yes, I have included the Sample This Book. Most of them work, but some continue to refuse admission. Maybe they will come along later. Here is my site:

http://www.gordonryan.com

Thanks for everything, Harvey.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Travis haselton said:


> I put it on my Bazaar thread. I havent gotten it to work but it could be my computer it has been wierd lately


Several of us haven't been able to get it to work. In my case, it works for two of my books but not the other two.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Read a sample of The Witch Awakening

Okay, looks like mine is one of the ones not working. I'll try it again later.

Thanks for making this feature available, Harvey!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Mine's not working either, but I'll try again later.

Vicki

PS, linked to my pdf for now, thought it was a good idea.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you, Harvey!  I just updated my Bazaar thread and hopefully it'll work for everyone.  It worked o.k. for me (it looked so fancy, it was rather exciting).


----------



## rcanepa (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you, Harvey.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Would someone mind looking at mine? The sample looks all double spaced, but I know the actual files aren't and it doesn't read double spaced on the Kindle.

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B0031HWX5Y


----------



## tbrookside (Nov 4, 2009)

Testing.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks Harvey,

Here's The Living Image

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=BOO3YUCCDG

Pam

I must be doing this wrong. I am dyslexic. Anyone see mistake? Says error retrieving content. Or may not be available.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Ryne Douglas Pearson said:


> I think that's just a function of this. Mine looks the same. Sort of double-spacey.


OK, I just wanted to make sure it wasn't something I needed to address on my end. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Thanks Harvey,
> 
> Here's The Living Image
> 
> ...


I see your error. You used O (letter) instead of 0 (zero/zed). Copy and paste this in B003YUCCDG


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> OK, I just wanted to make sure it wasn't something I needed to address on my end. Thanks for letting me know!


I got all freaked out when I saw the spacing and such as well, and whipped out the Kindle for a double check. (SO glad I have it now, THANK you, Cathy, my friend!) The Kindle for Web app seems to have its own set of rules, but users can adjust everything from font size to line spacing within the application. You'd think they'd warn people that the formatting could look off until it was adjusted to user preference.

Gahh.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I've added a poll to this thread. Please let us know, with your vote, whether your Kindle Store books are available to be sampled with KindleForTheWeb.

Remember, an easy way to test this is to copy/paste the following into your browser:

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=Xxxxxxxxxx

...replacing those X's with your book's ASIN.

Thank you!

- Harvey


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B0028K3CAA

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B003HC8O1U

Trying the two that didn't work. I copied and pasted from your post, Harvey.

Still getting that "error retrieving content" for these two. It works fine for my novelettes.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I guess I should self-report as well: my two titles are both available for sampling on the web:

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B000WPXTEW (Zune for Dummies)

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B002RHP5MM (Kindle Shopper's Guide)


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like a high percentage of books are ready for being sampled on the web! Or perhaps this'll change as more people respond. 

I was quite surprised to see my two obscure books available as web samples - it makes me think it won't be long before this becomes universally available.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Mine is up:

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B004183X3I


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for posting the link to your sample! And for voting. 

Authors: if you're published inthe Kindle Store, and haven't voted, please do - I'll be making some design decisions this week based on the results of the poll. 

- Harvey


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Mine still doesn't work.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Wrong Number works, Stalker does not.

I imagine it's like when they roll out the updates to the Kindle--not everyone gets them at the same time. I think eventually they'll both work.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Starting to get the word out with our readers on this board, about the availability of Kindle for the Web samples.

I've posted a few NYT bestsellers in this "Sample Mania" thread, and plan to add books that are featured in our KB Book of the Day, as those become available for sampling.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Trying the novels again.

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B0028K3CAA

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B003HC8O1U

Not yet.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Very cool feature, Harvey. Thank you!

Read a sample of *Taming Groomzilla*, the Kindleboards book of the day!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been spot-checking many of these as part of setting up our Book of the Day database. The hit rate is improving - this morning I'm seeing almost 30 out of 30 books are available for web sampling.

Some books are available for online sampling, even if that's not indicated yet on the book's product page. If you haven't tested your book lately, there's a good chance it's now available.

*h*ttp://www.kboards.com/sample2/?asin= <- append with your ASIN


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Mine's finally working without all the extra characters  but it's doing the double space trick 

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B003XT5S4S

Great feature, Harvey. Thank you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Trying again.

Read a sample of *Ariana's Pride*, here!

Read a sample of *Catherine and the Captain*, here!

Nope, not yet.


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

Although it's not available according to my book's product page, I *was* able to get it to work, due to Harvey's handy links. Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Cate Rowan said:


> Although it's not available according to my book's product page, I *was* able to get it to work, due to Harvey's handy links. Thanks, Harvey!


Yep, there she is! http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B0040SXS9S

Cate, I like your "About the Author" page in that book. I hope you have some good shampoo!


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

But not for me ... 

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B003GSM0Q0


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Yep, there she is! http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B0040SXS9S
> 
> Cate, I like your "About the Author" page in that book. I hope you have some good shampoo!


LOL! Yes, shampoo came in *very* handy that day. 

As a few others have noted, the formatting from the new web app is a little funky. It doesn't look like it does on a Kindle or in a Kindle for PC, Mac or smartphone sample. Because of that, I'm a little torn about promoting Amazon's new tool. I'd rather people see the nicely formatted copy I sweated over, LOL. I wonder why Amazon's own web app doesn't match its other Kindle products on that... Odd!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

ASparrow said:


> But not for me ...
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B003GSM0Q0


It'll get there!

Oh, wait, there's this in the Amazon code...


```
$ASIN = Retrieve.ASIN();
$title = GetTitle ($ASIN);
If ($title == "Xenolith"){
  return($error-code);
  $conspiracyTheory++;
}else{
  DisplaySample($ASIN);
}
```
 Just playin'.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Harvey said:


> It'll get there!
> 
> Oh, wait, there's this in the Amazon code...
> 
> ...


Great Moments In Geek Humor...


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Cate, I actually feel the same way. I'm torn on using this feature anywhere right now.


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

Monique said:


> Cate, I actually feel the same way. I'm torn on using this feature anywhere right now.


Yeah, it's weird that the web app is so different. I'm a perfectionist and proud of my Kindle formatting, and I don't like someone else to mess it up. 

Still, I know it would be easier for people to read multiple chapters on that than directly on my website, which uses light text on a dark background--not optimal.

At the top of my sample page, I offer links to the Kindle, nook and Smashwords stores, where people can get the sample in whatever format they prefer. I inserted a link to the web app last night, thinking it couldn't hurt...and then took it back out today. I guess I'm hoping there will be a new version down the line, or at least that we might get some stats on whether it's a big draw for readers.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I have to agree, the web experience should be improved. It really should rival the Kindle for PC experience, and it's a far cry right now. Perhaps that's why it's labeled "beta" at this point and we'll see improvements as it gets closer to full readiness.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, this is such a cool little thingie! Me try: 
Read a sample of The Battle


----------



## mesmered (Feb 2, 2011)

Testing Read a sample of my book!


----------



## mesmered (Feb 2, 2011)

Testing Read a sample of my book!

Nope, won't work. Error retrieving data it says.


----------



## Mike Dennis (Apr 26, 2010)

Read a sample of my noir novel,_TheTake_.


----------



## Kris Bock (Mar 29, 2011)

My first attempt to have a link to a sample of my book didn't work, so I'm trying a couple of variations to see if I can figure out the problem. In other words, you can ignore this post -- or is there a thread just for people to test out their signatures and so forth? That might be handy, and a link could go in the Kindle guidelines for authors.

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B004SQSONC

Read a sample of my book!


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Harvey said:


> Example:
> http://www.kboards.com/sample2/?asin=B003NX6Z00
> 
> With either version, a sample of your book becomes immediately readable in the browser with a single click. Amazon says that not all books can be sampled with Kindle-For-The-Web, as this is in beta with Amazon. But from my spot-checking, most can. You can try yours by plugging in your ASIN into the web address as shown above.
> ...


Hi Harvey, I was trying to send my link in an email. In the email that I sent to myself I added the hyperlink

http://www.kboards.com/sample2/?asin= B004PLO8OO

But when I clicked on the link I got the error message: "Error retrieving content. There was an error retrieving the content for this title or this content may no longer be available."

Did I enter it correctly? When you get a chance would you please click on my link and see if it brings up a sample of "Revelations" for you?

Thanks,
Pamela


----------



## Joel Travis (Apr 8, 2011)

Harvey, it's an excellent feature. So far I haven't been able to get it to work properly for my book. It displays my Table of Contents, but when I click on Chapter 1 it takes me to the next page of the Table of Contents instead of opening up Chapter 1. Any idea why this is happening?


----------



## HeidiHall (Sep 5, 2010)

Read a sample of An Unexpected Obsession!

Read a sample of A Dose of Reality!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

smiley396 said:


> Hi Harvey, I was trying to send my link in an email. In the email that I sent to myself I added the hyperlink
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/sample2/?asin= B004PLO8OO
> 
> ...


Pamela,

Remove the space between the asin= and the B004PLO8OO so it looks like this:
http://www.kboards.com/sample2/?asin=B004PLO8OO

It worked fine for me!

Betsy


----------



## philvan (May 26, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/sample2/?asin=B0051EYMAO

Works great. I shall have to deploy this strategically around the Web. Maybe twitter?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Joel Travis said:


> Harvey, it's an excellent feature. So far I haven't been able to get it to work properly for my book. It displays my Table of Contents, but when I click on Chapter 1 it takes me to the next page of the Table of Contents instead of opening up Chapter 1. Any idea why this is happening?


Joel,

It works fine with me for your book on my iPad.

http://www.kboards.com/sample2/?asin=B004H8GUQ4

Chapter One went to Chapter one, and Chapter Two went to Chapter Two...

What browser are you using? When it gets light, I can start up the desktop without waking up hubby and do more testing with other browsers....

Betsy


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

This sounds great!

Testing

Read a sample of Getting Gabriel!
Read a sample of Nothing But Trouble
Read a sample of Courting the Clown!


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

Uh, ok, my html leaves something to be desired... :-$


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

Hm, my opening line shows "quot" instead of the actual " . It looks fine on my Kindle though. :-/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CathyQuinn said:


> This sounds great!
> 
> Testing
> 
> ...


Cathy--I'm sure your HTML is fine for web page embedding, however, here on KB, if that's what you're going for, one uses BBC code, which would look like this when you're typing it:

[url=http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B004FV4SPS]Read a sample of Getting Gabriel![/url]
[url=http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B004FGLNB0]Read a sample of Nothing But Trouble[/url]
[url=http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B004FV4S9O]Read a sample of Courting the Clown![/url]

and look like this when posted:
Read a sample of Getting Gabriel!
Read a sample of Nothing But Trouble
Read a sample of Courting the Clown!

And I see the same &quot as you do in the sample. It appears that the Kiindle sample script doesn't recognize the right quote in your document....wonder if anyone else is getting that?

Betsy


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Betsy, I'm not the most technologically savvy person in the world.  

I fixed something else earlier today so I can't get at the document to try to change the quotation mark. Perhaps the problem is that there is an exclamation mark directly before it? There is no problem with quotes anywhere else in the sample, or in the other samples.

I hope I can fix it soon because it looks really unprofessional to have this in the very first line...


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

Read a sample of Breakdown

Hoping this works... 

Hm... seems to have extra spaces between every line, but other than that...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Katy said:


> Read a sample of Breakdown
> 
> Hoping this works...
> 
> Hm... seems to have extra spaces between every line, but other than that...


From what others have said, this seems to be built into the web sample software.

Betsy


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity! Giving it a try!

The Farewell Season:
http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B0051VU34G 

All's Fair in Love and Words:
http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B004QO9UDO


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad to see people are taking their sample links out for a test drive!  You can use these in your signatures here, in your book threads, and anywhere on the web where you want people to be able to click and read!

Betsy


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> From what others have said, this seems to be built into the web sample software.


Phew! I'd started to see the reformatting and republishing goblins advancing towards me after I looked at my sample. Glad to know it's the system and not my ineptitude! (This time, at least.)


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Works for me on my blog. It doesn't look as good as a kindle sample. As most people have kindle on here and can download a sample, I am not sure about the benefit just yet.


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes, it doesn't look very good on the web. Let's hope they improve it...


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

This is so cool. Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Would someone mind looking at mine? The sample looks all double spaced, but I know the actual files aren't and it doesn't read double spaced on the Kindle.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B0031HWX5Y


So far, they all worked for me except this one. When I clicked on this, it says "Unavailable for purchse..."


----------



## &#039; (May 24, 2011)

Here's a few samples:

The Power of Persuasion -- Literary Fiction

Mr. Planemaker's Flying Machine -- Children's Fiction

Four Short Stories --Fiction/Fantasy/Flash Fiction


----------



## Arlene Webb (Nov 2, 2010)

Splintered Energy http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B0055L2FHU


----------



## ccjames (Jun 9, 2011)

The Anointed: Demon Trackers http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B0057PHJQ6


----------



## mikesmith1949 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm very new to this having just published three books on Kindle. So hear goes, three samples as follows:

Read a sample of my book!


Read a sample of my book!


Read a sample of my book!


Hope it works!!


----------



## Joseph Flynn (Sep 29, 2010)

Read a sample of Nailed!


----------



## Darby (Aug 13, 2011)

Help yourself to a bit of The Book of Elizabeth:

Read a sample of my book!


----------



## James Conway (Jul 7, 2011)

Harvey,

I pasted my ASIN into the script like so: Read a sample of my book!

But when I pasted it into the wweb browser like so: http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin= B005MGEQ2K it takes me to the sample page but says there was an error retrieving content? Do you know how I can solve this?

Jim


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

The Luddite asked, "Can this possibly be as easy as it looks?"

Sample TLKA

Yes! That's splendiferous. Harvey, thank you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

James Conway said:


> Harvey,
> 
> I pasted my ASIN into the script like so: Read a sample of my book!
> 
> ...


Jim, it looks like there's a space after the equal sign.

I use this feature for all my #samplesunday tweets.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Well, the KindleBoards book profile for my latest, The Globe, is up and running, and I must say that I continue to be amazed at this. Love linking to it on my blog site, as well.


----------



## jaim101 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi folks,

Fingers crossed this works. This is a link to a sample fo my full length debut novel, Playground Cool.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B006AC352W


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

jaim101 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Fingers crossed this works. This is a link to a sample fo my full length debut novel, Playground Cool.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B006AC352W


It won't work that way. Change the word _book_ to _sample_.

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B006AC352W

You've confused the KB Book page with the KB Sample page.


----------



## jaim101 (Jan 19, 2012)

Me again,

The first sample seems to work nicely so below I've added a link to a sample of my festive short story.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B006E5XRRI

Thanks


----------



## jaim101 (Jan 19, 2012)

Jeff said:


> It won't work that way. Change the word _book_ to _sample_.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B006AC352W


Hi Jeff,

I've checked my original link and it seems fine.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Jamie, your link works great.  It takes you to the KindleBoards Book Profile page.

Jeff, your link goes directly to the Kindle-on-the-Web page and bypasses all that wonderful programming Harvey has done for us.  As Harvey's Book Profile pages also link to the Kindle-on-the-Web sample, I prefer going that route.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

R. Doug said:


> Jamie, your link works great. It takes you to the KindleBoards Book Profile page.
> 
> Jeff, your link goes directly to the Kindle-on-the-Web page and bypasses all that wonderful programming Harvey has done for us. As Harvey's Book Profile pages also link to the Kindle-on-the-Web sample, I prefer going that route.


This thread is about all the wonderful programming that Harvey did to create the KB Sample page. It's not about the KB Book Profile, which is here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,40577.0.html

Please read the first post in this thread.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

You're right, Jeff.  My bad.  Sorry.


----------



## dailybread2012 (Feb 12, 2012)

Alright. This place is soooo cool!

If you enjoy laughter, comedy and kindness, try a sample of my novel The Adventures of Princess Lau.

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B003DA442O

If you enjoy a real horror story that frightens, horrifies and, finally, uplifts, try a sample of Fear The Dark.

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B004KZOSKE

Thank you for your time. 

Martin
Oz!


----------



## JBool56 (Feb 22, 2012)

This looks great - but how do you get it to say 'Read my Book' or whatever, rather than the text of the link? I've tried putting it in as though it's a web page on my profile - does that work? And is it ok etiquette-wise?

James


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

JBool56 said:


> This looks great - but how do you get it to say 'Read my Book' or whatever, rather than the text of the link? I've tried putting it in as though it's a web page on my profile - does that work? And is it ok etiquette-wise?


'Read my Book' or whatever


```
[url=http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00778FJMW]'Read my Book' or whatever[/url]
```


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

My samples;

Crystal Shade: Angeni, Volume 1 - Epic / YA Fantasy (Very long excerpt. App. 34 printed pages.)

Pale Moonlight (7 Post Meridiem #1) - Noir Novelette

Enjoy the read!


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B0073VOU7S  A test to see if it works. Also this is awesome.


----------



## JBool56 (Feb 22, 2012)

Seanathin23, if your book's called 'Killing to Know' it works perfectly. Also, take a look at Jeff's post a couple back (in reply to my question) for how to replace the computerese text with 'user-friendly' text


----------



## carolwobig (Oct 2, 2011)

Read a sample of my book. http:/www.kboards.com/sample2/?asin=Boo7ov4s1a


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Carol,

Welcome to KindleBoards! Good job creating your KindleBoards book page.

You'll want to start a book thread in the Book Bazaar for your book; this thread is more for announcements and questions about this feature.

Be sure to read the 8 Tips for KindleBoards Authors.

Betsy


----------



## locker17 (Apr 20, 2012)

Here's Mine

Read a sample of my book!


----------



## angel_graham (Mar 16, 2011)

Monique said:


> Testing, testing. One, two, three. Sibilance. Sibilance.
> 
> Read a sample of OUT OF TIME!


Had to tell you, just finished reading, Out of Time. Well done.


----------



## Tes (Mar 22, 2013)

Harvey said:


> KindleBoards authors: we've put together a way for you to use Amazon's "Kindle for the Web" widget, to show readers a sample of your work right here on KindleBoards. You can use these sample links from any web page, as well from within your KindleBoards posts.
> 
> Just use a link that looks like this:
> 
> ...


Good day, 
i tried, but my file looks awful((
are the any special requiremets for the file?
will appreciate your help!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Generally books with unusual fonts (large-sized) or embedded in-line graphics can run into display issues with the online sample widget. Authors with more experience in that than I do may have more to add.

I just sampled your book, it's readable but you're right, the formatting is not attractive when viewed through the online reader.


----------



## Tes (Mar 22, 2013)

Dear Harvey, 
thank you very much for the prompt reply! this is our first ebook and the format is veryyyy difficult. the key feaute of our books is fun illustrations, but it is so difficult to embed them correctly.
will try to do something


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks, Harvey. Hope I do this right!
            http://www.kboards.com/sample/B00BMAQPQA


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Hmm. I seem to have messed up. Not unusual.  Am I actually meant to include ?ASIN, as well as my number?


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Love it!  Thank you, Harvey!


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Harvey - having another go! 

            http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B00BMAQPQA


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Don't know about my moniker on here being 'hardnutt'. Perhaps it should be 'thicko'?!

No go at this techno stuff. Took me ages to get my book pix up. Still can't get them in the right place. I'll leave them out this time, as you must be bored with seeing them.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

MrPLD said:


> Hi Harvey,
> 
> I tried the sample facility but I noticed that the viewer tends to mince up the text rather poorly, over sized font, excessive line spacing etc; maybe it's just my viewer but I thought I'd check/ask.
> 
> ...


I had the same problem with The Master's Chair, but the other two looked just fine. I even downloaded the sample of The Master's Chair from Amazon to my Kindle PC to see if there were any formatting issues with that one, but it was okay. I checked it on my Kindle too. I don't know what the problem is with the Kindle for the Web, but I really hope the problem is limited to that viewer.

In the meantime, thanks for doing that Harvey. We really do appreciate it.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

hardnutt said:


> Don't know about my moniker on here being 'hardnutt'. Perhaps it should be 'thicko'?!
> 
> No go at this techno stuff. Took me ages to get my book pix up. Still can't get them in the right place. I'll leave them out this time, as you must be bored with seeing them.


Your sample is working fine - it does need at ?ASIN= parameter in there, as you now have it.

What you'll want to do is put your book cover into your forum signature - click the Profile button at the top of the page, then Forum Profile Information.

An easy way to set up your signature is with this tool: http://kboards.com/authorsig

It doesn't include the sample feature, but it has other features you may want in your sig.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks, Harvey. It's half past twelve in the morning in the UK, so this Cinders is off to bed. I'll give your suggestion a try tomorrow.

Goodnight. @-)


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The embed option is sweet. I was able to add the book sample to my website. Thanks, Harvey.

http://alanpetersen.com/sample-of-the-asset/


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Alan Petersen said:


> The embed option is sweet. I was able to add the book sample to my website. Thanks, Harvey.
> 
> http://alanpetersen.com/sample-of-the-asset/


Looks good, Alan!


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Harvey, By George, I think she's got it!  

Many thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks good, Geraldine!


----------



## dcdenison (Feb 21, 2011)

Trying out the "read a sample" feature.

Read a sample of my book

Update (converting it to bbcode):

Read a sample of my book


----------



## spooks101 (Aug 31, 2013)

Testing with 'Haldred Chronicles: Kalla'...here goes

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B00EW8T8PO


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

spooks101 said:


> Testing with 'Haldred Chronicles: Kalla'...here goes
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B00EW8T8PO


Try this one with your ASIN. You'll get the sample plus a lot more. At the bottom of the page, you'll see an author setup so you can add other channels, your website, etc.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=


----------



## Kateryna Kei (Sep 26, 2013)

great stuff! Thank you so much!


----------



## Michael_J_Sullivan (Aug 3, 2011)

Some of mine are working but others are not. Can you look into this title:


Hollow World Extended Preview


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael_J_Sullivan said:


> Some of mine are working but others are not. Can you look into this title:
> 
> 
> Hollow World Extended Preview


Michael--

Hmmmm.... I thought perhaps it was because you were using the ASIN for your author page? B00FYKWWG6 Or something? The ASIN for Hollow World is B00FYUUIN0

Hollow World Extended Preview

But the B00FYUUIN0 does the same thing...we do pull the information from Amazon. I'll let Harvey know..

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

That's happens occasionally. The fault is in the Amazon API. There's nothing Harvey can do to fix it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's kinda what I thought, Jeff, thanks for confirming!  I've passed it on to Harvey for his info.

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks. Yes, for reasons unknown to us, some Kindle books do not have samples available in Amazon's widget - even if a sample is available for download. 

I would suggest checking again periodically. Sorry we don't have a more satisfactory answer for this!


----------



## deanblake (Jun 10, 2013)

WELL, HERE IT GOES PEOPLE:

Read a sample of Surface Children! (Peaked at #1 on Amazon under "Satire" and "Short Stories" categories)



Thanks for the tips, Harvey and co.


----------



## KDMcAdams (Feb 14, 2014)

Read a sample of my book! Annihilation - Book 1 of The Seamus Chronicles

Thanks!


----------



## Catherine Lea (Jul 16, 2013)

The Candidate's Daughter


----------



## Jamie Ayres (Jul 1, 2014)

TESTING! Read a sample of my YA novel, 18 Things!

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B00B53VJ38


----------



## CNQCooking (Jun 12, 2016)

Testing! I'm not sure that my sample is showing up.  Please let me know whether you see it.
Thanks in advance.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B01GY24CPG


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CNQCooking said:


> Testing! I'm not sure that my sample is showing up.  Please let me know whether you see it.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B01GY24CPG


Hi, CNQ--

unfortunately, the sample feature doesn't work with all books--based on something on Amazon's end, we're not sure why. I checked, and the embedded sample feature is still working for the last couple of members who've posted in the thread, so I know the feature is still available.

I apologize. If we figure out why it doesn't work for some books, we'll post here, for sure.

Betsy


----------

